# parking brake stuck on



## cameron2171 (Dec 13, 2009)

my parking brake got stuck on, i dont know how to get it unstuck on my 97 chevy 2500


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sometimes you can get under the truck and pull downwards on the cable a few times and it will break free. If that doesn't work, you'll probably have to cut on of the cables. Hopefully it's the cab cable and they will release. But if you cut the cab cable, and it's one (or both) of the drum cables, you will have to replace the cab cable too. I don't remember if there is an intermediate cable or not, I'll go look in a few minutes.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Just looked at mine. There is no intermediate cable. But you can cut the "coupling" between the front/cab cable and the left rear cable. Napa stocks those couplings, just a couple of bucks.

But let me back up. When you pull the release, do the pedal come back up?


----------



## cameron2171 (Dec 13, 2009)

yep thats what i did, we just pulled the cable and i think it worked cus its not smoking and vibrating any more and we just unhooked the cable from the pedal so i dont use it and have it get stuck again, thanks alot though


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Glad you got it. You don't have to have it for inspection? I use mine all the time. Keeps it from getting frozen up.


----------



## cameron2171 (Dec 13, 2009)

maybe i do need it for inspection but oh well if i do ill just hook it back up


----------



## GSORK (Dec 6, 2003)

You might want to start lubricating the cables

Copied from another post somewhere. 
They tested WD-40, PB Blaster, Liquid Wrench, Kano Kroil, and a mixture of ATF and Acetone, soaking the parts for 12 hours. 

It required 516 pounds pressure to break an untreated units. WD-40 238 lbs, PB Blaster 214 lbs, Liquid Wrench 127 lbs, Kano Kroil 106 lbs and the ATF/Acetone mix 53 lbs. The ATF/Acetone was mixed one part ATF to one part Acetone. I thought it a rather interesting bit of information for those of us who are always attempting to separate rusted chunks of metal.


----------



## cameron2171 (Dec 13, 2009)

haha yea thanks for the advice man


----------

